# Best way to clean grease grates??



## nic3456 (Apr 30, 2017)

I've only used my grill about 10 times but have built up quite a thick/nasty buildup on the stainless steel grease grates. I can't seem to find a good way to get them clean. 

I can scrap the chunks off,but otherwise I've tried some grill stone cleaning block from Kroger that was useless. I definitely see why some people wrap their grates in foil (I was just nervous about blocking the vent holes)

It's a green mountain grill Daniel Boone - any tips?


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 30, 2017)

Don't have that grill or grates I put my grates in my propane grill on high heat turn it to ash and brush off the ash. Camp fire maybe? Simplgreen is biodegradable followed by light rinse. People smarter than me will chime in.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 30, 2017)

Heat is the trick.

Before hitting with a brush or stone, I heat mine up.  On the gasser, I crank all the burners up to full on flame and it does not take long to turn any residue to grey ash (Weber Summit S670 gas grill)  On the WSM, I get the grates warm while the WSM is stabilizing and then pull them off to hit with a brush.   I don't think any of my grates have been "out of the box" shiny after the first day I used them.  Clean, yes, but not shiny.

I do know some people who hit theirs with EZ-Off oven cleaner every so often before scraping with a brush.  That would go a long way towards getting them "new" looking IMO.  Not sure if that would work on something aluminum like the grill grates though, as it might react with the metal**. I keep saying I'm going to try the 3500psi pressure washer turbo head one day, but never seem to remember it when I have the pressure washer out for something else.

--------------------

Edit...

**After I posted this, I googled "EZ-Off oven cleaner and aluminum".  Nothing but horror stories about how it ruined the finish, pitted, and basically destroyed the aluminum surface.  So *DO NOT* try that on aluminum.


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 30, 2017)

Dward is right.

Heat is the key.

On my smoker I add some water to create steam by using a spray bottle.  On my gasser, I do as Dward stated.

Don't expect them to shine again, you have spent a lot of time getting those grates seasoned.

Smoke ON!

Jason


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2017)

I learned this from Gary S.

If you have a weed burner, you can clean them up in a couple of minutes.

Al


----------



## millerbuilds (May 8, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I learned this from Gary S.
> 
> If you have a weed burner, you can clean them up in a couple of minutes.
> 
> Al


That is a heck of an idea!  
Going to try that next time!
 

- Jason


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

PBW (powdered brewery wash) does a pretty good job for a soak. (And that reminds me - I left my bottom drip pan half soaking in PBW when I left on my business trip. I'm guessing it will only be half clean. If I think of it in Saturday, I'll post a picture.)


----------



## chilerelleno (May 8, 2017)

I cleaned my CCSV24's grease tray this weekend by burning it out.
Took out the wood/water trays and cooking grates, then turned the gas on max and let it burn for an hour.
500'+ took care of almost everything in the grease tray, hit it quick with a scraper and left the rest as... Ummm...  Seasoning. 
My cooking grates are well seasoned, black as sin, I don't want to see them shiny ever again.


----------



## fwismoker (May 8, 2017)

First I'd take a rolled up ball of foil and scrub them down. Then get it as hot as it can go (Yes weed burners are great!)  

So high heat preferably a weed burner and then get to cooking!


----------



## shyzabrau (May 8, 2017)

Instead of the balled up foil, the chain mail scrubbers work well for certain types of soiling...


----------



## shyzabrau (May 13, 2017)

As I mentioned, I left my drip pan half submerged in a PBW solution. Can you tell which half was which?













IMG_1616.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ May 13, 2017


----------

